

Show HN: Qraving.com - Anthony_qraving

Hi,
We are officially launched in pilot mode, with a couple local venues, but someone in the St. Louis area might get some use out of our app, and hopefully the rest of the world in a few short weeks.  It is iphone only right now, but we will have the droid up and running in a week or so.<p>This all started for us over a few drinks at a local bar's happy hour, our group was trying to decide where to go next, not having any ideas, and hearing someone blurt out "everyone knows that we are either going to X Y or Z, so lets just pick one and be on our way" just wasn't good enough.<p>This got the gears turning, we really wanted a better way to choose between X, Y or Z, without having to navigate to 3 or 4 different facebook pages/twitter accounts/websites to get the information that would decide the best option and Qraving was born.  We decided to come up with an app that would get us exactly the info we wanted, with direct content from the owners or waitstaff of the establishments.  But....everyone also loves free stuff.  So we built in a QR code based loyalty program.  Owners are given a login to a backend, and 2 QR codes upon signup;  one QR is put on any traditional or digital advertising allowing someone with our app to scan it, and add the venue to their favorites;  the other allows the waitstaff to allow the patron to receive a point towards whatever loyalty program the owner would like to offer (come in X times and receive Y, or buy W item off the menu and get Z).   If anyone has any questions, comments, or suggestions, feel free to contact us: Crew@qraving.com<p>Thanks!
======
veb
I think this is a beautiful way of capitlising on free technology (QR codes).
It's helpful, and can work really well.

I had an idea similarly, but it seems many bars in my town don't really like
innovation...

I hope you for the best!

------
Anthony_qraving
clickable link:

<http://qraving.com>

